# Brown algae



## Darcilique (Feb 25, 2018)

I have for some reason brown algae in my tank. I did a fukk cleaning on it a couple times but it just seems to come back. How do I get rid of it? It's now traveling to my plants.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Darcilique said:


> I have for some reason brown algae in my tank. I did a fukk cleaning on it a couple times but it just seems to come back. How do I get rid of it? It's now traveling to my plants.


Brown algae usually comes from excess nitrates in the water, whats your nitrate lvl and does it get natural light?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Another word for "brown algae" on the glass is biofilm. I have had it in every tank I have ever set up, as I recall. I always have to do regular cleaning of the glass to keep it under control. The best schedule is weekly cleaning, and the best cleaning technique is to wipe it off the glass without letting any of it get back in the water. I'm not sure if this is really an algae or just a mix of various bacteria, but for me it is a routine problem.


----------



## Darcilique (Feb 25, 2018)

The nitrate is probably a little high just because it's a planted aquarium.


----------

